# Gebäudeautomatisierung über vorhandene Ethernetstruktur



## Markus (23 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

stellen wir uns einen anständigen betrieb mit oderntlich produktionsfläche einigen büros und rund 500 mitarbeitern vor.

dort wird gerade über ein gebäudeautomatisierungssystem gesprochen. als erstes fiel natürlich das stichwort "EIB" - ich für meinen teil bekomme eitrigen ausschlag am hals wenn ich "EIB" höre...

habe mit der thematik zwar nicht direkt was zu tun, aber rein interessehalber:

wäre es nicht sinnvoll ein system zb von beckhoff einzusetzten, mit ensprechenden busknoten die über die vorhandenen ethernetstruktur kommunizieren?
im gebäude können dann beliebige terminals, controller oder eben nur e/a´s mit recht wenige aufwand verteilt werden.
bestehende systeme könnten nach belieben erweitert oder mit eingebunden werden.


was für eine hardware bzw. welches bussystem von beckhoff würde zum einsatz kommen? es gibt da ja ethernet/ip und ethernet tcp/ip.

wie schnell wäre der spass dann? sind da einige tausen e/a denkbar?
sind ja keine zeitkritischen prozesse.

hat dann jeder koppler eine ip-adresse?
dann wird die edv wohl an die decke sprigen wenn sie für das projekt erst mal über 100 ip´s rausrücken muss...


ethercat ist schön schnell, verträgt sich aber meines wissen nicht mit der bestehenden struktur.


ist sowas praktikabel, bzw. wie wird es sonst gemacht - beckhoff ist in der gebäudeautomatisierung ja schliesslich kein anfänger?

danke!


----------



## gravieren (23 Mai 2007)

Hi Markus

NICHT schlagen.   

Wir verwenden Wago 750-841.

Visualisierung über webVisu.

Die Controller laufen alle in ein VLAN.

Alle Gebäude bekommen über eine Zentrale "Wetterstation" die relevanten Daten.

Dachluke/Lüftungshaube zu bei Regen.  (Fertigung)
Rolladen hoch bei "Windstärke" 4.   Büros
Überwachung und Melden von Sicherungsfall  (Einergieversorgung bei Paralelltrafos 630 KVA)

Überwachen und Steuern bei Klimaanlagen  (Fertigung und Büros)


. . .

Zugriff von Extern über VPNs möglich.
Zugriff über Passwortschutz macht unsere EDV nicht mit.


----------



## Markus (23 Mai 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> Wir verwenden Wago 750-841.


 
hmm ob wago oder beckhoff wäre mal egal.

was ist vlan?
geht das dann übers normale bestehende ethernet?

sind die knoten dann normale teillnehmer die eine normale ip haben, oder wird da irgendwas "aufmoduliert" und es hat protokoltechnisch garnix mit dem rest vom netzwerk zu tun?


----------



## o.s.t. (23 Mai 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> was ist vlan?


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/VLAN

o.s.t.


----------



## gravieren (23 Mai 2007)

Hi Markus



> was ist vlan?


Virtual LAN   --> Eigener Geschützter IP-Bereich, um unbefugten Zugriff zu verhindern.

Ist wie ein Switch, nur besonders freigegebe Einheiten (IP-Adressen/MAC-Adressen Authors) dürfen auf diesen Bereich zugreifen.



> geht das dann übers normale bestehende ethernet?


Ja, Gebäudeübergreifend über ein 1 GB Glasfassernetz.
(Blitzschutz, Spannungverschleppungen, Potentioltrennungen, Entkopplung)

Im Gebäude wird der 1 GB auf CISCO-Stackable-Switches gesplittet.
Die WAGOs werden mit 100 MB angefahren.
"Geschwätzige WAGOSs" werden mit 4 Port Switches angefahren.
Bei starken Datentransfer z.b.  mit Lüftungs, Klima, und PWM-Verbindungen.




> sind die knoten dann normale teillnehmer die eine normale ip haben


Ja, jeder Knoten hat eine IP-Adresse in einem Speziellen Segment.  (IP-Bereich 10.1.111.x  Subnet 255.255.255.0)
Recher, die Zugriff brauchen erhalten ihr üben einen Gateway.



> oder wird da irgendwas "aufmoduliert"


Nö, sollte ich dich richtig verstehen.
Wir fahren TCP/IP, und UDP.
POrt sich freigegeben:  80 http (Administration), 21 ftp (Datensicherung de Controller)  und je nach Anwendungsbereich spezielle WAGO-Ports  (z.b.  Fernprogramierung Controller, Diagnosse/Status Eingänge ...)





> und es hat protokoltechnisch
> garnix mit dem rest vom netzwerk zu tun?


Siehe oben.
ISt eigentlich "normales Netzwerk", die EDV will sich "schützen" von NICHT-PCs.    

P.S.  Stempeluhren, Drucker, Zeiterfassungen und Zutrittskontrolle haben jeweils auch ein eigenenes VLAN .
(Also nicht nur die "bösen" Controller. )


----------

